# Last camping trip of the year conflicting with winterization



## shanksyamaha (Apr 27, 2010)

Im a little worried about how Im gunna pull off our last camping trip of the year and winterize my camper in time. We live in Upstate NY and we have had several nights where temps have dipped into the low twenties and high teens. Its not quite cold enough, long enough to freeze any pipes since it warms up into the 50s and 60s during the day. However we are planning a trip to Florida 11/26-12/11. Im a little worried about the camper freezing up on me. I figure if we get any really cold snaps between now and November 26 I will just turn on the furnace in the camper and set it low (like 55 or as low as it goes) and that should be enough heat to keep anything from freezing (I think and hope). But when we get back on 12/11 it could be really cold and I will have to work fast to get the camper winterized.. Heres the best part. I've never winterized a camper this big before, with my old pop up it was simple, nothing to worry about but one sink. Im not sure exactly how much is involved with winterizing this camper. I plan to read up on it before we go but Im just worried about pipes freezing up on me either before the trip of when we get back, or even during travel......


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

Do you have a heater for your storage tanks?


----------



## rksolid (Apr 16, 2011)

I wouldn't risk it I would winterize before going and would wait to until I reached warmer weather befroe using. One good freeze could create a lot of problems. Also winterize it just before you go back home. The weather will be nice and guaranteed not to freeze before getting home. It cost me less than $10.00 to winterize ending up doing it twice this year but thats a lot cheaper than freezing up.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

rksolid said:


> I wouldn't risk it I would winterize before going and would wait to until I reached warmer weather befroe using. One good freeze could create a lot of problems. Also winterize it just before you go back home. The weather will be nice and guaranteed not to freeze before getting home. It cost me less than $10.00 to winterize ending up doing it twice this year but thats a lot cheaper than freezing up.


That's not a bad idea at all. If you expect freezing temps before your trip, drain your tanks and blow out the water lines, then when you get to Florida for your camping, just hook it up to the water and do whatever you need to use it, then before you head back, dump and drain the tanks, unhook the water lines, and swing by a garage and have them shoot some air through your water lines and blow them out. Probably be lighter to pull with empty tanks too.


----------



## shanksyamaha (Apr 27, 2010)

Shadow said:


> That's not a bad idea at all. If you expect freezing temps before your trip, drain your tanks and blow out the water lines, then when you get to Florida for your camping, just hook it up to the water and do whatever you need to use it, then before you head back, dump and drain the tanks, unhook the water lines, and swing by a garage and have them shoot some air through your water lines and blow them out. Probably be lighter to pull with empty tanks too.


 
I like this idea, I think this is what I'll do just to keep it safe, I have a small compressor I could bring and blow out my own lines before leaving Florida.. Then when I get home it'll be done and I won't have to worry about it.. Is there a link to a winterization post on here anywhere I could check out??? My book is in my camper at the dealer 140 miles away right now having warranty work done, I'll be picking it up in a couple weeks.

Thanks again guys...


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

You might try Youtube. IIRC there was a video (and several others as well) that showed a pretty detailed procedures for the blow out method for winterizing a Class A RV but the principal should be the same for all RVs and whatever you have since the plumbing and equipment are similar. I might require you to purchase some extra fittings and to know where drains are located will help.

I do think seeing a video, then using the manual should give you a great idea on winterizing. I find user manuals and even some videos simplify things too much. I like when I find reference material that shows me tips and tricks to make what I had been doing easier and better.


----------



## wasy (Jan 27, 2008)

Blowing air empties the lines of water but not your water pump ! For the price of RV antifreeze pump it through your lines into the holding tanks for your trips. Winterizing with antifreeze twice is cheaper that 1 water pump.


----------



## rksolid (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree with WASY Antifreeze also gets in drain traps which prevent them from freezing. I never blew lines out, always Antifreeze never a problem in over 20 yrs. It cost less than 10.00 per years if you do it yourself very easy after the first time.


----------



## shanksyamaha (Apr 27, 2010)

rksolid said:


> I agree with WASY Antifreeze also gets in drain traps which prevent them from freezing. I never blew lines out, always Antifreeze never a problem in over 20 yrs. It cost less than 10.00 per years if you do it yourself very easy after the first time.


 
This sounds like the easiest way to do it... How do you get the antifreeze into everything?? Is there a technique or do you just pour it into the fresh water tank and circulate it through the lines and down the drains into the gray and black tanks?? Im sorry for the newbe questions but I've never winterized a camper this size (old one only had a cold water tank and a hand pump on the sink..) Since this is a new camper and probably the only new one we'll get for the next 15 years I want to make sure I do it right... 

Thanks everyone.........


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Just my approach: Drain holding tanks, Black, grey and fresh. Flush out black tank if equipped. Close the drain valves.
Drain the hot water heater by tanking out the lower plug. Open the pressure valve, makes the water come out faster. Turn the HWH bypass valve. It should be on the water lines at the back of the HWH. Most of the newer trailers have them.
There should be a short hose by the fresh water pump and a valve. You should have this also. Turn the valve so the pump draws from the short hose. Put the short hose in the antifreeze jug. RV stuff, pink. If your trailer has a filter on board, take the filter out and re-install the cover. Turn the pump on. It should run then stop when the pressure has built up. Open up the faucets, one at a time, from closest to farthest from the pump ,both hot and cold. leave open til the water turns pink, then close. Make sure that you still have antifreeze in the jug. Might need someone to watch it. I put 3 gallons in a pail. It's more than enough. Do it on all the faucets , toilet, showers( inside and out), kitchen sprayer.
I don't put the plug back in the HWH, but I close the pressure valve. If you have low point drains, hanging down from the trailer. Open them and let a little pink stuff come out of them, then close them back up.
Put antifreeze down the drains and that's it. I use windshield washer fluid down the drains and in the black and grey tanks. I don't let the tanks stay empty. Fresh water, just let the drain open.
I take my battery out and take it home. I keep it where it's warm.
If you don't have the little hose, you can pump it in by hand. They sell a hand pump, looks like a bicycle pump. It hooks up to your city water in. Just have someone pump it as you open the faucets.
I blow my lines out first, then pump the pink stuff through. Might be over kill, but it's my trailer and I have been doing this way for along time.
I don't think I missed anything, but. Mine is easy, everything is easily reached. I'm not familiar with yours, so you might have to do some snooping around to find stuff.
Good luck and have a short winter. Bob


----------



## shanksyamaha (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Bob.. Thats what I needed, a step by step... I think it should be easy enough, now if I could get camping world to finish the little warranty work on the trailer so I can get it back I'll be all set...


----------

